# Little shark bait thieves



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

I tried to shark fish with bunker at sunset beach. Little foot long sharks ate my bait non stop. Couldn't catch any live bait on my lighter rod because they stole all that bait. Reeled in a bunch of the little things. Any ideas how to work around them to catch bigger sharks? Suspending bait maybe?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

If you are fishing down by the Cement ship, you are going to want to use eels and fish at night. The sandbar (sand tigers) hang out there and feed at night but ya better have the gear to handle them. We have had them up to 8ft brought up there. For smaller ones in the 5ft range Sea Isle City, Ocean City and Brigantine are the places to go.


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks. I've got the gear but won't be in cape may anytime soon. I am visiting my sister in belmar by the shark river inlet soon. I'm going to give it a try there. I found a bait store that has eels and sand eels. Not sure what the difference is. Any tips on keeping eels alive? I've got a bubbler and minnow bucket or 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would go with the 5 gal bucket. We used the same eels that we use for striper. They are black in color.


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

sand eels are actually small silvery fish


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You dont need to terribly heavy tackle for sandtigers they dont fight that much more like a log. Now sandbars on the other hand can put up a good fight. As for pup sharks use a bigger bait


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

NC KingFisher said:


> You dont need to terribly heavy tackle for sandtigers they dont fight that much more like a log. Now sandbars on the other hand can put up a good fight. As for pup sharks use a bigger bait


Maybe the samller sand tigers. The bigger ones put up a decent fight.


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

If you're catching small dog sharks, just use them whole or cut. They are great shark bait.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

StillSearchin said:


> If you're catching small dog sharks, just use them whole or cut. They are great shark bait.


Yup. They do.


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks. Live lining a sand shark would solve my problem. That's great.


----------

